# 1/1/10 bag seeds



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 1, 2010)

germanate them in paper towles,  put them into  mg seed starter soil  under 12000 lummes of cfls..   have   good air  flow great  temps  and ph  of soil and water is great i leave all water to sit or 24 to  48 hours am  uploading pics soon  have to  resize them


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 1, 2010)

can anyone help me resize pics i can not get program to work


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 1, 2010)

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> can anyone help me resize pics i can not get program to work



I use Paint to resize my pictures.  Here is a link on how to do it:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20979


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 1, 2010)

i always open my pics using the standard paint windows application.  Once open, click image menu then select resize / skew.    Then i change the horizontal to 30% and the vertical to 30%.  Click ok, Then save the picture.  

Good luck.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 1, 2010)

here we go 

View attachment day 2 bag grow.bmp


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey baked bean....sup

A good free program I like to use is called XnView, just google it. Easy to use and you can keep your pics in jpg format.

Best of luck with your bag grow- once you make it through this one you'll never buy weed again :farm::aok:

Oh...and Go PATS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 2, 2010)

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> here we go



You can post your picture directly here using the "Manage Attachments" option.


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2010)

I used to use Inframview but switched to Picasa because it batch re sizes...


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 2, 2010)

i poasted onr  can you see it also i  got  four  more 42w cfls 2600lumes each  on  top of my 9500 lummes i already  had this is first grow with cfls set up looks  good will  upload more pic soon as i resize with the manage attachments thing....


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 2, 2010)

here we go everyone  they  are off cell phone will  do better 

View attachment 11.bmp


View attachment 43w cfls  5 of em.bmp


View attachment day 3.bmp


View attachment lights.bmp


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2010)

If you save your pics as jpeg instead of bmp they shld show inside your journal instead of having to click on them to view...


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 2, 2010)

oh ok will  work  on  it did you  even look  anyone  what ya think?


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 2, 2010)

ok ok ok


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 2, 2010)

hell yes i  did it!!!!!


----------



## Locked (Jan 2, 2010)

That's better...you gotta remember you are dealing with stoners who don't like to click on things....

Looks like a good start...what are your long term plans on this grow? Grow space size? Lighting? Ventilation? Nutrients?


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 2, 2010)

this week tuesday getting 400 mh/hps switchablt  with a special bulb at the store and getting my mylar for the flower aera also will be getting a better fan thi week  have great vent now closet is  2 by 3 by 8 botton 3 an a half are germ verg under the cfls and im  pittin the flower section in now have a good timmer all i need all  you fine peoples advice....  so what you  think  enough


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 3, 2010)

looking good


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2010)

Looking good...keep it up


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 3, 2010)

i love to wTCH  YOU  CAN  REALLY SEE THEM  GROW THIS IS AMAZING OVER  A 1/4 INCH SINCE THIS MORNING...


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2010)

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> i love to wTCH  YOU  CAN  REALLY SEE THEM  GROW THIS IS AMAZING OVER  A 1/4 INCH SINCE THIS MORNING...



Uh OH....somebodies got the growing bug....


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 3, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Uh OH....somebodies got the growing bug....



WELCOME! BBB...... to your next addiction!


----------



## tcbud (Jan 3, 2010)

Looking great! Glad you started a journal.  Your girls are gonna love it in that nice grow cab.

I need to get something growing...I feel the itch....


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 3, 2010)

look   the second set of leaves are showing also made a co2 maker years suger water  you  think  it helps


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2010)

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> look   the second set of leaves are showing also made a co2 maker years suger water  you  think  it helps



Oh no...I hear a can of worms being opened.... not the dreaded CO2 question....


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 3, 2010)

i have  read,  but i am learning..... trying to, at least any info on anything ..... can only help me along


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 3, 2010)

As long as you have good ventalation CO2 is not needed. It is just 1 more thing to worry about. get you lighting and air exchange right and you plants will have all the CO2 they need.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 3, 2010)

ok  have great  vent, as of now when i put 400wmh on top  i will have to work out  more vent but i have a good plan..


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 3, 2010)

Today is the day i fell into love.... over 3/8 of an inch growth,  and my little ladies' hope' are  growing big i know postingpic every day is a bit much  but im have to admit I am powerless over my adiction,  my life is about to become less stress full..


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 4, 2010)

OK day  five  ,,  how  or  wehn  should i be looking for  sex and also  when  do   you start  lst plants  are looking  great   about have  first set or leaves  just looking for  some info


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 4, 2010)

day 5...  when  do I  see sex...lol


----------



## biggin (Jan 4, 2010)

im pretty sure signs of sex start to show when you start flowering. Im not 100% sure though.


----------



## Locked (Jan 4, 2010)

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> day 5...  when  do I  see sex...lol



Okay slow down there...lol you hve a ways to go before they show sex....they will get alternating nodes when they are sexually mature and then show sex...


----------



## Locked (Jan 4, 2010)

biggin said:
			
		

> im pretty sure signs of sex start to show when you start flowering. Im not 100% sure though.



Yes and no....the plant has to be sexually mature before it will show sex...so yes if the plant is sexually mature and you begin flowering by going to 12/12 they will show sex if they hve not already done so...but if the plant is not mature it will not show sex even if you put it into flowering until it becomes sexually mature (alternating nodes)...


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 4, 2010)

hl i need to find info  on alt nodes and also my mh 400w gets put in  when  do i put plants in mh 24/ 7 asap or wait till 2nd week ty again for info


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 5, 2010)

So i dumped it and went out and am getting cash back  so i added 7 more cfls at 2600 lummes each  so not  or an area like 16 inches by 30 inches and 2 feet deep adjustable i have ove 23000 lummens  is that ok  plants  were put into biggrer pots one girl looks sad still no nutes  new set up and pic  are here,  mabie go out and get a new ballast soon or mabie all cfl grow to see what i can learn but i do love this.,...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

you have 4+ weeks before you see sex BBB I would make sure that your light is hitting the top of the leaf surface. light on the under side of leaves cause problems like streching


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 5, 2010)

ty when do you start lst after sexing? also ozzy i any whay good strain would you  say someone  like me a nube  try i want something potent but  tough so i dont kill it


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

IMO any strain is good to start with some just make you learn alittle faster
IMO start lst training when the plant has it's 3rd set of leaves.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 5, 2010)

u rock


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 6, 2010)

ok germinated 5 more bag seeds,,  why  not try to learn  four plants into three gallon pots, under 22000+  lummes  ok I can go to the local  electric supply store get a MH ballist and bulb for 100  beans it is the same thing right  thanks growers....


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks puf you think  my cfl set up will get me through veg ok??


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 6, 2010)

here


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking good so far just set back and watch them grow


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 6, 2010)

love you guys


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 7, 2010)

germinated,  five more beans so i can learn what to do how to do it, all free been  from some killer stuff i  got on the island of Jamimaica,  i suck at spelling...  here  are some new pics ..


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 7, 2010)

all 8 days from germ..


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 7, 2010)

oes the  fan make the stalks thicker  from the movement of the plant from the wind....  i am so into this now i love it ant thanks everyone or you help so far....


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 9, 2010)

ok big ones are day 11 i believe still no nutes i  have some  veg food it is 8/7/6  is this ok  for after the two weeks of seedling are done,,,   still wattering only when dry  keeping top layer perlite misted what do you  guys think please let me know my ...
my temps are in the 75 rater constant have fans moving  lots of air almost to much plants seem to not mind.
no nutes yet.... like i said i have some crap for now going to hydro store tuesay any sugestions... am in mg seedstarter an perlite 30% 22000 lummens....  what am i missing ......    first time love the help

some update pics


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 10, 2010)

when do i start nutes like two half weeks


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 11, 2010)

look at the ladies  when  foi start to bottle feed ....






im  so  excited..


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 11, 2010)

thank you for stoppin in i wish more peoples would give their  imput i  love to her what other think good or bad...


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 11, 2010)

hey boston baked bean  all looks good your ? about nuts i normaly start feeding my baby around the 4/5 nodes normals theres enough nuts in the soil to keep them happy for that long others may give you diffrent answer thats just wot i do i also here of some people that if you feed a high N feed in the 3/4 week it helps to produce more female i dont no this for sure but will be trying it in my new grow


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks  f86 means a lot  to here it look good working hard at it is wild how much  fun this is.....


----------



## teddy d (Jan 11, 2010)

hey, baked bean.i like how fast your leaves are growing! i just started a bag seed plant also. so far its on day 2 and still real small, but im gonna be watching your grow to see how my plant compares. im also using CFL to grow, im starting with 4-6500k and 2-2700k 25w for 9,900 lumens, keep posting pics as they grow.
cheers.


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 12, 2010)

teddy the one thing i know for sure get more lummens and get them cfl  right on top of the plants i have to move three times a day,, to make sure they are in the sweet spot


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 16, 2010)

plants look amazing on six nodes still under five six inches tall lil bushes i am getting some pic up now alhave started like two plants a week so if i kill something a  friend of  mine wanmts to try  so no go to waste...  you guys rock just been busy working...  hanging  of a hi-rise in  the bean ==== cold fun.......   bbb


----------



## teddy d (Jan 16, 2010)

hey BBB what are your temps at? 

im using olny 6 cfl right now and my temps in my whole closet (small) are around 86F  with a large fan blowing on the bulbs...


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 17, 2010)

temps are a constant  78 day time and in low 72 night bulbs run 24/7  whilke in seedling and veg


----------



## tcbud (Jan 17, 2010)

Sounds like good temps for females.  Temps kept lower produce more females, and higher humidity also.  I have read also, the higher nitrogen in the first two weeks also tends to produce more females.  Goes to show, good high nitrogen soil is a good thing.

Looking GREAT!


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 17, 2010)

here is updadte more pic I gave a dew a little nute burn im at like an eighth stregnts now looking good i knocked one over in the blur 2 liter it roots were so amazing .....  thanks  or all the help and i think im going to havea lot of ladies.....  what you gg think


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2010)

Looking good *BBB*

Green Mojo to help the grow


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 17, 2010)

I love  this is so much fun.....


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks All


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice Job Bbb


----------



## warfish (Jan 18, 2010)

BOSTON BAKED BEAN said:
			
		

> I love this is so much fun.....


 
I agree, BB   I am 2-3 weeks from finishing my first bag seed grow and am very excited about it as well!  I dont think the enthusiasm will be lowering any time soon for you.  Its a fun and addicting hobby for sure  
Keep us updated as you go if you can, it will be fun to follow along! 

Warfish


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 20, 2010)

jan 20/  had a scare this last few days,  and came to believe my babies have a mg def. So I swung into action with  the help of some great mj growers and gave them a good folar feed  with  6.5 water and epsomsalt  for  some goodies..   also  soil  is 6.5 ave higest was 6.9 low was 6.3 things  are  going  good water every third day let them  dry  so the roots look  for water and have them under over 25000 lummens o cfl an  they all look so small  and bushy most are under 5 inches and on their fourth to fith nodes thanks to all of you  guys pics in a few doing it now     bbb


----------



## Madshotz (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Boston Woot Woot


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 20, 2010)

here  are the pics anyone have any idea  what  kind or strain  they  are one pic is so  u  can see height  but  they  are all  so  small  and bush like.I toped the biggest one the fullest and just let me know what  you all  think  thanks ozzy again,,  im  falling for this guy


----------



## warfish (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey BBB, things are looking good!  Nice compact plants you have going   Looks like you have the lighting set well for them


----------

